# Great Wild Poodle of the Northeast



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Otherwise known as Samwise. Figured he was overdue for a picture thread. Sadly, my real phone is packed away... somewhere, and the photographer of the family is the one in Norway at the moment, so it'll have to be cell phone pictures until we move.

Can't resist posting our first picture of him:










But have some current pictures, too!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

He is one gorgeous poodle!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

He's my charming little man, all right! I'll have to try to get his 'happy food' and 'mom's home' dances on video sometime.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He is ADORABLE. I particularly love the picture in the window.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! He loves watching the neighborhood through that window. He can see all the other dogs go by. And, apparently, watches for my car when I'm at work.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, cool Norway! Samwise, a great name and a cute dog. He looks like this Poodle that lives near us named Xander.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww he's aborable! He's taller than I thought. Is he toy or mini?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons - We're hoping to get my visa by the end of the month. Then there will be plenty of pictures of Sam around Norway, I'm sure! If we're lucky and my application's approved, anyhow.

Jade5280 - that's a harder question than you might think! The easy answer is that he's an oversized mini. Technically a standard if you go strictly by the AKC height limits (standards are 15" or over at the shoulder, and he's just about 16"). Falls right into the fourth, 'medium' size category that a lot of countries besides the US have, usually called the Klein or Moyen. Buuut, if his 'papers' can be believed, his father was a mini, and his mother a toy? So. He's a weirdo. Given what I've seen on his breeder's website, I wouldn't be surprised if he had standard in him a generation or two back.

We got him secondhand as a rehome, and while his breeder's not the worst I've seen, I have some serious issues with some of their breeding practices. Can't complain too much - I got a great dog out of it, and none of my own money went into supporting their business.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Tiny post.

If I get up to go to the bathroom at night, this is what I come back to about 70% of the time:










"Oh, I'm sorry, were you still using these pillows?"

At least one of us is comfortable, haha!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

For some reason I thought Sam was smaller. I have no idea why. He is such a cute little guy though.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Hobbit dogs of the world unite!

He's so darn cute, I love him! All fluffily puffily


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I got the fiancee for two weeks over Christmas, so these are a bit delayed (I've been slacking, whoops). Anyhow. My little man got groomed before she arrived, and we let him keep his mustache he grew over 'Movember'. 










He's a handsome fellow. Makes me wonder where my puppy went.



















Lookit that grin!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

We did some training in the back yard. This is his 'perch' trick (and yeah, that's me). His expression cracks me up here.










He's so tall! His paw's wrapped because the groomer nicked the pad, and he wouldn't leave it alone long enough to heal up. He's all better now, no infection or anything, but it was lucky my fiancee was around to keep an eye on him while I was at work.










He can be a bit of a doofus.










Omnom treat










Went to our local dog park a couple time, too. He sticks to the big dog side because he's too rowdy for the little dogs that typically go here.










They had water, but the top was frozen so I had to help the little guy out.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not particularly fond of poodles, but yours is adorable!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow what a cutie. I think he's my new df fav. I also thought he was smaller. He's a great size! Can you clone him for me please?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my god it looks so warm there... LUCKY YOU

Samwise, as usually, is adorable  I love his haircut!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

taquitos said:


> Oh my god it looks so warm there... LUCKY YOU
> 
> Samwise, as usually, is adorable  I love his haircut!


Haha, oh gosh, I wish! No, I just suck at uploading pictures in a timely fashion, so these are all from the unseasonably warm last couple weeks of December. We're paying for it now in spades. Temperatures keep dipping into the double-digit negatives and we've been hammered with snow. I'd be swimming in it if I tried to brave the backyard right now, let alone poor Sam!

And thank you missc89! He tends to gather fans wherever he goes. Real charmer.

d_ray, aw, thank you! It helps that my fiancee has a halfway decent camera (she's the one who took all of these). But yeah, he really is the perfect size for my lifestyle right now. Makes me wonder why the US doesn't recognize the klein/moyen size category of poodle! We really lucked out when we got him. In a lot of ways. There's about a million breeds on my 'some day' list, but I strongly suspect he won't be our last poodle. If I find a way to clone him, I'll let you know


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Some more I couldn't get in before work:

We found a pine branch on our walk that Sam thought made an excellent flirt pole





































Until it got stuck on his leash somehow. "Help, Moms, it's attacking me!"


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Aaaand the graceful, elegant poodle in action.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

He's an adorable little man! I love his sweet face. I, too, thought he was smaller than he actually is, I think it may have to do with his proportions (he looks rather petite in photos)?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Samwise is a cutie! Love his rich red color! 

(from momma to a brown mini)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw he's so cute. Also...ummm...are you still in New England? Because I don't see any snow. Did you move overseas with your gf yet?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

This thread makes me so happy! I really hope you can keep this up!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Fourdogs - Jack is also adorable! Brown is actually my favorite poodle color, though I admit I've gotten very fond of redheads since we brought Samwise home. And yeah, I'm still in New England. Those photos were back in December. For reference, my driveway as of tonight:










Terrible quality, but cell phone camera is the best I've got. It's the only picture that really shows how MUCH snow we've had.

This was after the first storm, back in January. We went out to play some flirt pole.





































We've more than doubled since then.

missc89, I'll try! But I suck at cameras in general. Both in technique and actually remembering that they're a thing and I should use them, haha. And it's much harder to take photos when I have to wrangle the poodle and the camera at the same time. There will definitely be more once I'm back with my fiancee (the photographer in the December photos), but I'll do my best to remember to update here from time to time until then.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

You are AWESOME! XD


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Braved the cold for a walk today. It's sunny, but don't fall for it. It's a trap (Sam was fine, as he usually is on all but the coldest days. I couldn't feel my legs by the end, though).

Another picture demonstrating the amount of snow we've had.










We've been overdue for some sun - makes my boy look extra red.



















Checking out the neighborhood message posts (also more snowbanks, wowza)










The intrepid explorer.










"But I want to visit Leo!" He didn't get that the Golden he likes to play with probably wasn't out early afternoon on a weekday.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so handsome!


----------

